# Washing Machine Recommendations Please



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello

Our washing machine literally blew up this morning   and obviously we need to replace it ASAP.  I've had this one for 10 years, so it really doesn't owe us anything!  (BTW it was a Creda)

Ovbiously soon there will be 3 of us and I would like a machine that is quiet, economical but with a good spin speed.

Has anyone got a fab washing machine that they could recommend to us?

Many thanks!

Lully x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

I've moved this to G&B are for you  , see if a few more people see it.

It might get moved again - sorry if so  

Emma x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Lully77

I would recommend at Miele. They are expensive but they are suposed to last 20+years. its the best washing machine ive had.

Chris


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

hi 

ive got an indesit, and have had it for nearly 13 years!
im gonna be devestated when it has to be replaced, its been a fantastic machine


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Lully,

How bizarre, my machine gave up on me today, doesn't heat and water leaks out of door, think what I would spend on a repair I may aswell purchase a new one!!!

C U in Martlesham Bennetts!!!!!!! (How funny if i did??)

Kelly x x x x

PS it was a 8 yr old hotpoint.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

My washing machine gave up on me a few weeks ago now.  I got myself an Indesit Moon - it is fantastic! Actually one of the cheaper ones out there at the moment but it is A+ rated and honestly I am so glad I got it!  Good luck finding one you two xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

kellyjayne said:


> How bizarre, my machine gave up on me today, doesn't heat and water leaks out of door, think what I would spend on a repair I may aswell purchase a new one!!!


OMG how bizarre is that! I've had no trouble with mine at all until today and then it just tripped the whole house and we could smell electrical burning 

Thanks for the info ladies - might just get my Mum to do my washing for a bit while we decide (and she might even dry and iron it too  )

Lully x x x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw Lully - I got my Mum to do ours while I waited for it to be delivered! xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153575.0

posted a similar question a while ago


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Think i will ask my mum if she will do mine, even better as she only lives next door!!! how handy is that??

Kelly x x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh couldn't cope with my Mother living next door   and she def wouldn't do my washing for me  

Cat x


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well we're in the process of ordering a Bosch W-something (DH has done most of the research!)  Kelly, I'll recap what we found out in case it helps you with your search!

We checked it out on Which and it got good ratings all round and is quiet!  Apparently Bosch make John Lewis' machines for them - well if it's good enough for them ...   

Also our friends have 4 children   and have had their fair share of washing machines and recommended the Bosch to us.  They said to avoid Hotpoint as they've had to replace loads of parts on theirs already and it's only 2 years old.  We found the best price for this machine was £300 from Comet - DH ordered it this morning and assures me it will arrive on Saturday (£25 for a 4 hour delivery slot or £20 if you don't mind waiting in all day) - we decided it was worth the extra fiver to reclaim 4 hours of our weekend   

Anyway, thanks everso for your advice ladies - will let you know how we get on (once I find out how to use the bloomin thing   )

Lully x

P.S  When I left home, I always made a rule that wherever I moved, my mother needed to have to get in the car to come and see us - within walking distance was a no-no.  Love her to bits but actually me and her still like our own space!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Lully Ooh yes quite agree   glad you found what you wanted my friend works for Bosch and they are supposed to be good   

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm with you on the Mum thing Lully - mine  lives 40 odd miles away !!

Glad you managed to find one! xxx


----------

